# Disgruntled lorry driver blockaded Wightlink ferry this morning at Gunwharf



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Oh now this I would have loved to see....been a few close calls myself on getting to the ferry a little late so can quite understand the frustration of being refused boarding...

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/newshome/Lorry-driver-blockades-Isle-of.5446988.jp


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

This raises the question as to why one of the st class at Marchwood. Wightlink state that they are really busy at the moment so surely having another ship would ease the pressure


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

_"The situation was only resolved when staff found a space to squeeze him onto on a later sailing. Room was made for the lorry on the 10am sailing, and shortly afterwards the congestion had cleared. Clive Tilley, commercial director for the firm, said: 'We're very busy at the moment so during the time that he was trying to negotiate his way on, the traffic was continuing to build up. 'I can only assume that someone else didn't turn up themselves for the next sailing because I can't imagine anyone would've voluntarily have given up their own space."_

Ummm.. a bit or poetic licence there, but nice that someone backed down. (EEK)


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

The St Catherine is at Hythe not Marchwood and is out of class, a lot of money to put it back in class just to sit there just in case. The main reason that Wightlink were busy was that the St Clare was in drydock for a few days for attention to a voith unit.

Also if i read the news corectly didn't it say that the lorry driver was 15mins late for his booked sailing ?


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

I always thought she was ready to come straight back into service. Did she return to service for the iow festival. Apologies for the mix up over where she berthed


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Do they still use the carpark opposite the gunwharf ferry terminal as a holding area for the cars when its busy


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes she did come back for the IOW festival but only for a few day then back to Hythe. Her pass cert has now expired and no word on whats going to happen to her.
Yes in busy times they do still use the car park across the road.


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

wightlink were going to add an upper fixed car deck to two of the saint class and take out the mezzanine decks on either the st catherine or the st helen and use as a lorry and coach ferry then sell one of the st class ships (the one that did nt get converted )but then they ran out of money so its not happening.


----------

